# Preparing for RAI - Quarantine Concerns



## CareBear3030

I had my TT Aug 31st. Healing is coming along. I still cannot talk very well... people on the phone think I'm a man, and the volume is only about 3. My scar actually looks better than I expected. I've had a few little bumps along the way, but overall not as horrible of an experience as I expected....except for my voice.

Anyway- as I prepare for RAI, I worry about quarantine and staying away from the kids. I have a 20 month old baby that is very clingy on his mommy and will not understand that I'm in the next room but he cant see me. So, we've decided that I'll go to a hotel room for 3-4 nights to at least get over the initial quarantine period. Sleeping away from him will be a bit difficult after that, but we'll adjust.

Has anyone else done this for their quarantine period? Do I need to worry about my room's linens being laundered with the rest of the hotel's sheets and towels? I already figured I'd just keep the do not disturb on the door and clean up myself... but how long will the rads hang out in the linens?

Also, if you all are saying that a typical graves dose of 10, 20, 30 should be quarantined for 3 days... then when a cancer pt's dose is 100, 150 should they be quarantined for 7-10 days?? I have 4 children at home... the 2 teens keep their distance anyway... LoL!... but the 6yo, and 20mo old baby are not going to be happy about not being near their mama!


----------



## Lovlkn

I don't have the answers for time away after RAI but wonder if you have a relative or friend who would keep the 20 month old for you for a few days?


----------



## desrtbloom

The half life of the radiation is eight days. So it takes eight days after initial exposure for the sheets, etc., not to be radioactive.

I agree it would be good if you had someone that could take care of your child outside the home so you can be at home and able to launder your sheets, etc. Your doctor should give you a sheet that explains all of the things you need to do.

Good luck.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## CareBear3030

We recently moved to South Carolina from Ohio. Any family or friends that could help are 600 miles away....

I guess I agree that going to hotel is not the correct choice... and neither is staying at home. The nurse I spoke to yesterday mentioned that possibly the doc could admit me to the hospital if there is no way to be qt at home. While I'm sure it will feel as though I'm in jail... its probably the better approach........


----------



## desrtbloom

Yeah, that is tough not having family close.

You know, many people have to be admitted to the hospital, so that really isn't a bad option. You will not have to worry about anything because the nurses will handle the disposal of everything. If you pick a hospital with wifi, you can take your laptop (if you have one) and at least have computer access for some entertainment. You would probably only need to be in for seven days or less. And you won't be confined to your room like a prison. You just can't go really close to people the first couple days, so you can at least walk around the floor.

It will be okay. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## tmdescovich

Would like to know what you ultimately are going to do and how it goes. I will being going through same thing soon enough. Had TT on wednesday and I have a 2 year old also.... trying to recover with a 2 year old is hard. there is NO WAY I can be in the same house with him during the RAI period.


----------



## CareBear3030

They told me to quarantine myself for 5 days. Since I opted for hospital stay they said it would not be a specific time. They will use a geiger counter to make sure I was safe. (Does anyone else find anything wrong with that statement??)

But what is safe? I seen someone on this board, or another, that was qt'd for 4 days and their dose was only not quite 8, (for graves I assume). So, if I'm getting 100, it will take me 2 weeks to get to 8... so then another 4 days? I'm very confused and depressed about the whole thing. I have even contemplated just skipping RAI. My son is very close to me. Even with my husband and other 3 siblings around and involved, he's sitting on my lap, hanging on my legs, if he is playing or otherwise occupied, he will still run by grab a kiss from mama and go on about his play. I'm not sure how to stay away for what I have read can be an eternity.

Today is day 2 of LID... my treatment dose will be on Wed, Oct 6. At least the doc is using thyrogen and not making me go hypo!!


----------



## Andros

CareBear3030 said:


> They told me to quarantine myself for 5 days. Since I opted for hospital stay they said it would not be a specific time. They will use a geiger counter to make sure I was safe. (Does anyone else find anything wrong with that statement??)
> 
> But what is safe? I seen someone on this board, or another, that was qt'd for 4 days and their dose was only not quite 8, (for graves I assume). So, if I'm getting 100, it will take me 2 weeks to get to 8... so then another 4 days? I'm very confused and depressed about the whole thing. I have even contemplated just skipping RAI. My son is very close to me. Even with my husband and other 3 siblings around and involved, he's sitting on my lap, hanging on my legs, if he is playing or otherwise occupied, he will still run by grab a kiss from mama and go on about his play. I'm not sure how to stay away for what I have read can be an eternity.
> 
> Today is day 2 of LID... my treatment dose will be on Wed, Oct 6. At least the doc is using thyrogen and not making me go hypo!!


I advise you to do it; I see your family is important to you (whose isn't?) and they need you. You don't need the cancer to come back.

Why don't you just reschedule the RAI for about 2 weeks from now to give you time to make better arrangements? Maybe a relative can fly in from Ohio and you can just stay sequestered in the bedroom or something?

I hear your angst and hardship. It is not easy; I am so sorry!

Praying for you,


----------

